# Rabbit vaccination help pls



## 11bluewolf (31 March 2016)

Is it worth getting a 8/9 year old rabbit vaccinated this year if there's a chance he won't be on the grass? Just think it may cause him  unnecessary  stress. Also someone said he would have built up an immunity as he's been vaccinated every year? Is this true?


----------



## lindsay1993 (31 March 2016)

I have house rabbits and haven't has them vaccinated. We live in a very low wild rabbit populated area and they don't go outdoors at all. Obviously the responsible thing to do would be to have the vaccinations anyway. Mine are 4 and 6 and have never had them. One is terrified of anyone but me and becomes completely out of control and stressed to the point where she will not come out of her hide for days. I couldn't bear for her to die of stress due to vaccinations that may not be 100% necessary. If yours is outdoors and there may be the slightest chance of it coming into contact with any wild rabbits or anything carrying disease then I would get them done just to be sure.


----------



## Zero00000 (31 March 2016)

I don't vaccinate my rabbits, purely because it does not stop myxi, but 'can' help them fight it, should they contract it, and vhd.. there is a new strain of vhd, and the vaccine is not effective against the new strain of vhd, so you are only covered for type 1, 

Both vhd and myxi are transmitted by biting insects and direct contact with an infected rabbit


----------



## 11bluewolf (31 March 2016)

Thanks that's really interesting. I've never actually seen a rabbit in our garden , obviously that doesn't mean there isn't any. But we do have badgers etc. So in reality I could put him out on the grass as it would be unlikely that a flea or infected insect would be on the grass. And if the dog was out no rabbit would come outside while he was in his run?


----------



## fiestiemaestie (31 March 2016)

Actually myxo can be carried by midges so can travel a distance. Myxomatosis vaccine does stop them getting true myxomatosis, they can contract a nodular form after vaccination which is not fatal - otherwise it invariably is. They do not build up an immunity over time - intact some rabbit vets are recommending vaccination every 11 months as on lab samples this appears to be the length of immunity. 

RHD yes there is a second strain of VHD however there is also a vaccine available for this.


----------



## Zero00000 (31 March 2016)

I have to disagree with you there, it does not stop any form of myxi, it 'can' help them fight it, but does not make them immune to any form of myxi, and if they are feeling poorly it can also reduce the effectiveness of the vaccine,

There is a vaccine for vhd2, available in Europe, last I looked into it, it's only IF your vet has ordered it in


----------



## Zero00000 (31 March 2016)

And yes biting insects, mosquitoes etc and also you could walk it in on you, or on the hay/bedding you use


----------



## 11bluewolf (31 March 2016)

Thanks. So can I just clarify, the only way a rabbit could catch the diseases is either via direct contact with an infected rabbit or if a flea/mosquito/insect that is infected lands on and bites my rabbit? So this is quite unlikely unless you're in a very highly populated area of rabbits?


----------



## tabithakat64 (1 April 2016)

I would always vaccinate as it's not worth the risk of loosing a beloved pet IMO. 

Rabbits can catch VHD the following ways
&#8226; Food (e.g. hay) or water contaminated by infected wild rabbits.
&#8226; Birds or insects may bring the virus to your rabbits on their feet or in their droppings, which your rabbits may eat if they graze on the lawn.
&#8226; The virus may be blown on the wind. 
&#8226; You (or your dog or cat) might accidentally bring the virus home on your feet from infected wild rabbit droppings, and vermin around rabbit hutches might bring it along too. 
&#8226; You might pick it up from other peoples&#8217; rabbits, for example at a show or even if another rabbit owner handles your rabbits. 

No rabbit is safe from VHD as virus itself if extremely tough and can survive for many months in the environment, and can even resist temperatures of 60 degrees centigrade.

Myxi is spread by fleas, fur mites and mozzies as well as rabbit to rabbit contact so again every rabbit is at risk regardless of where and how they are kept.

If you are concerned please contact RWAF (Rabbit Welfare Association http://www.rabbitwelfare.co.uk) or a specialist exotics vet.  You can email hq@rabbitwelfare.co.uk for a list of rabbit savvy vets in your area who will be able to offer you informed advice regarding vaccinating your rabbit.


----------

